# Automatizar una inyectora de plástico



## AK (Dic 9, 2006)

Alguno de ustedes sabe que se le podría automatizar a una inyectora de plástico, los que hallan trabajado con estas maquinas o que conozcan su funcionamiento que me pueden recomendar. gracias


----------



## chuko (Dic 11, 2006)

Para saber que es lo que se puede automatizar hay que observar al futuro "desempleado" trabajando, anotar todo lo que hace, analizar las posibles fallas que el operario humano pueda llegar a ejecutar, establecer que la disposición de los sensores y actuadores, establecer que tipos de alarmas vamos a dar, y empezar a programar.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

Tengo entendido que la temperatura en este tipo de maquinas es crucial, conclusión manejo correcto y preciso de la temperatura a la cual derriten los gránulos de plástico vs tiempo.  control pid.


----------



## mario cesar gudiño (May 13, 2007)

Hola:

Mira , trabajo en una planta de inyeccion de plasticos, espero que la siguiente información te sirva.

El ciclo es el siguiente.

Cierre de molde
Aplicacion de fuerza de cierre.
inyeccion
enfriamiento
carga de material
abrir prensa
sacar botador
robot saca pieza de la maquina
comienza ciclo

Lo que tienes que tomar en cuenta es lo siguiente.
Las maquinas mas viejitas trabajan con valvulas proporcionales, cuando aplicas fuerza de cierre, se abre una valvula hidraulica , en la cual el voltaje es proporcional a la presion hidraulica, (se usa una tarjeta amplificadora de corriente para tener la fuerza necesaria para mover el "carrete de la valvula"), se hace lo mismo con la inyeccion y con la carga.
Esto es a muy grandes rasgos, tienes que tomar en cuenta las ttransductres de posicion de prensa e inyeccion y todo el proceso de inyeccion, ya que no solo se trata de inyectar y listo.

Espero que  esta informaciónmacion te sea de utilidad.


----------



## thors (May 14, 2007)

como dice cuko automatizar es dar autonomia al proceso y requiere que de tu parte observes todo el proceso y  lo optimices....

1: asegurar la calidad ..bajando las fallas
2: aumento de produccion 
3: control de lo anterior   
4: supervicion , mantensión preventiva y predictiva

ahora tambien para optimizar un proceso se puede hacer mucho con la alimentacion de los materiales y salida de los productos...

suerte


----------

